# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كتاب المصباح للعلامة الكفعمي : كتاب أدعية جامع ونفيس

## عابرة سبيل2005

*كتاب المصباح للعلامة الكفعمي : كتاب أدعية جامع ونفيس* 

الكتاب النفيس "المصباح" للعلامة الكفعمي

http://www.4shared.com/file/iql6ZxKY/____-_.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?qjyc1jrlbjb2xnj

----------

